# net send Befehl per Knopfdruck an mehrere PC's senden!



## trunksen (1. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Zuerst einmal, ich war mir nicht ganz sicher ob das die richtige Rubrik für meine Frage ist, wenn nicht dann sorry ^^.
Also ich bräuchte wirklich euere Hilfe!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich bräuchte eine *.bat Datei (oder optional ein anderes Programm dafür) das bei einem Knopfdruck (z.B. zweimal die "-" od. "Bild" Taste) eine Nachricht an mehrere vorher ausgewählte PC's im NW sendet (eine Win2003 Domäne falls das hilft).
Die Nachricht könnte durchaus statisch sein, sprich das immer nur eine Nachricht wie:"Achtung" oder "Hilfe" kommt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Danke schon einmal im vorhinein

mfg trunksen


----------



## AndreG (1. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Gehen tut sowas auch über eine *.bat, ist aber nich der feine weg. Besser wäre es sich ein Prog mit Java/C (oder sonst eine hohe Sprache) zu schreiben. Da stehen einfach mehr Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung und man muß nich die ganze Zeit ein DOS Fenster offen lassen.

Denn die *.bat kann nur auf Eingaben reagieren, wenn sie schon gestartet ist. Das Java/C Prog kann man schön im Hintergund laufen lassen.

Mal nen kurzes Beispiel für nen *.bat:


```
@echo off
:Start
echo -----------------------------------------------
echo Hilfeschrei by Andre
echo -----------------------------------------------
echo.Druecke Ende um Hilfe zu holen.
echo -----------------------------------------------

set /P in=

if /i "%in%"=="end" goto hilfe //bin mir nich mehr sicher ob die Endetaste end hieß
echo.Falsche Eingabe, probiers nochmal...
goto Start

:hilfe
hier muß dann dein netsend mit Pfad und Text hin
pause
exit
```

Kannst es hier aufer Arbeit nit testen sollte aber so gehen


----------



## trunksen (1. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Also erst einmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!
Allerdings scheint "end" nicht der richtige Befehl für die "Ende" Taste zu sein.
Wenn ich das Skript mit dem richtigen net send Befehl öffne und dann auf "Ende" drücke, passiert einfach garnichts!
Ich hab schon gegoogelt, allerdings habe ich den richtigen Befehl noch nicht gefunden!
Ich hoffe das ihn hier im board irgendjemand kennt (und auch mitteilt  )

mfg trunksen


----------



## AndreG (1. Juli 2008)

http://www.datasource.de/programmierung/tab01_tastaturcodes.html

Sollte weiterhelfen. Wir nutzten nur nicht die Funktion Readkey.

Mfg Andre


----------

